# Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg



## Luc2015 (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Ich hab seit mai meinen schein und bin seit dem fast jeden tag beim angeln. Beim 1. Mal hab ich nen untermaßigen hecht in unserem see gefangen und vor ca. 3 wochen einen zander. Nun war ich jeden Tag angeln (ca. 10 mal) und hatte nicht einen Zupfer. Ich habe alles probiert was man probieren kann, trotzdem bleib ich erfolglos. Ich fische mit einer spinnrute, fluorocarbon (hab noch nie einen fisch verloren und ein mitglied fischt seit 20 jahren damit ohne abriss, also stellt bitte das vorfach nicht in frage ich möchte nicht dass das thema wegen stahl untergeht), geflochtene schnur, spinnrolle, gummifische,  wobbler, blinker und spinner. Habt ihr ne idee was ich falsch mache?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## RudivomSee (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*



Luc2015 schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne idee was ich falsch mache?



...... Ja, falsche Presentation. 
Und zum ausgeschlossenen Thema..... Wohnst du in NRW?
wenn ja, so hast du im Kurs gelernt was für ein Vorfach zu wählen ist.


----------



## Revilo62 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

Du machst garnix verkehrt, ist eben Sommer und damit schon schwieriger
Die Räuber haben einen gedeckten Tisch mit Brutfischen und anderem Getier
Dazu kam eben noch die große Hitze und das seit Tagen ständig wechselnde Wetter, oftmals ist in den Gewässern erheblicher Sauerstoffmangel
Vielleicht solltest Du auch Deine Angelzeit in die ganz frühen Morgenstunden, gleich in der Dämmerung, also so ab 4.30 Uhr verlegen, wenn Du Nachtangeln darfst, kannst, dann eben in die Nacht rein oder durch
Ansitzandeln wäre dann auch eine Maßnahme, so klassisch mit Fischchen oder Tauwurm
Naja, und was Dein Vorfach betrifft, mach wie denkst Du ...
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*



Luc2015 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab seit mai meinen schein und bin seit dem fast jeden tag beim angeln. Beim  1. Mal hab ich nen untermaßigen hecht in unserem see gefangen und vor  ca. 3 wochen einen zander. Nun war ich jeden Tag angeln (ca. 10 mal) und  hatte nicht einen Zupfer.


Seit Mai warst du fast jeden Tag angeln aber ingesamt erst 10 Mal?




Luc2015 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe alles probiert was man probieren kann, trotzdem bleib ich erfolglos. Ich fische mit einer spinnrute, fluorocarbon (hab noch nie einen fisch verloren ....



Welch tolle Quote, 2 Fische gefangen und noch *nie* einen verloren. Hechtaufkommen und FC .... ein Hoch auf die Jungangler.

Zum Rest wurde ja bereits gesagt, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag und im Moment erst Recht nicht. Da musst du schon gut angepasst fischen damit was geht.
Und "alles probiert was man probieren kann" ist manchmal auch sehr kontraproduktiv. Beim Angeln solltest du zuerst versuchen dir keinen Stress zu machen, dann klappt es auch.


----------



## polarangler (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

Ich wuerde mir da keinen Stress machen und irgendws uebers Knie brechen wollen. Mein Sohn hat gerade heute nach gefuehlten 100 Angeltouren seinen ersten Barsch gefangen. Man darf nur nicht die Geduld verlieren und wie es schon gesagt wurde sich nicht stressen. Es ist ein Hobby, ne Leidenschaft und kein Leistungswettbewerb wer am meisten schafft. Du musst dich einfach anpassen ans Wetter, deine Möglichkeiten und Fähigkeiten, das ist Natur und keine sterile Kunstwelt. Das wird schon werden und die Erfahrung kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## Holz Hecht (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Welch tolle Quote, 2 Fische gefangen und noch nie einen verloren. Hechtaufkommen und FC .... ein Hoch auf die Jungangler



Sorry aber ich kann dir nur zustimmen, echt traurig #d
Sowas muss auch mal gesagt werden.#q
Zum Thema: 
Vielleicht mal auf ein anderes Gewässer umsteigen und sehen, ob da was läuft...


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

mal das Vorfach weg, such Dir nen Kumpel der Angeln kann:m
 das lernste in keinem Kurs


----------



## Luc2015 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Seit Mai warst du fast jeden Tag angeln aber ingesamt erst 10 Mal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bezog sich auf die tage seit meinem letzten fisch und das andere auf den angler dass der noch nie abrisse hatte... muss ich mich hier jetzt auch noch rechtfertigen? Vielleicht stimmt es dass ich unerfahren bin. Wenn mir ein Angler etwas zeigt und es bei ihm klappt mach ich das gern nach. Da bringt kein angoschen was. Bitte um verständnis


----------



## Luc2015 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

Sonst hätte ich die Frage nicht gestellt. Ich bin verzweifelt. Ich bin so oft angeln ohne erfolg und möchte einfach mal einen Maßigen hecht. Ihr habt recht ich sollte stahl nehmen wenn ihr das meint. Ach keine Ahnung... jeder angler bringt mich durcheinander. Der eine sagt stahl! Der andere fc! Beide haben vor und Nachteile und ich möchte nicht weiter auf das thema eingehen ich nehm jetzt einfach stahl. Ich bitte euch trotzdem mir weiter zu helfen... es deprimiert einem einfach total stunden auf dem boot zu angeln und nicht mal nen zupfer zu haben


----------



## Wegberger (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

Hallo Luc2015,

ich habe vor drei Jahren und 30 Jahren Pause wieder das Angeln angefangen.

Am Anfang hatte ich auch "Die Räuber" im Sinn. Und habe viele Stunden Lehrgeld bezahlt ...einfach Nix. Alles Doof .... ich habe gedacht ... die spinnen alle.... keine Fische drin.

Dann hat es click gemacht ... und ich habe mich 1.) auf Gewässer eingelassen und 2.) die Nahrungskette hochgeangelt. Und ich bin noch lange nicht am Ende ... mit dem Wissen angelangt.... neuer Zielfisch -> völlig neue Herausforderungen zum Lernen.

Mein Tip -> erkunde das Gewässer -> mit Stippe & Co. -> verstehe wo die Zielfische der Räuber, wann und wo stehen.
Und eine Angel mit toten Köfi kannst du immer nebenbei auslegen.

Und wenn du das rausbekommen hast ... und dir erangelt hast .... kommt das andere von ganz alleine.

Du bekommst Tiefenlinien raus. du bemerkst wann und wo - was abgeht. 

Nur wenn du das Gewässer verstanden hast , kannst du etwas sicherer mit einen vermeidlichen Erfolg rechnen.


----------



## silviomopp (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*



Luc2015 schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ich die Frage nicht gestellt. Ich bin verzweifelt. Ich bin so oft angeln ohne erfolg und möchte einfach mal einen Maßigen hecht. Ihr habt recht ich sollte stahl nehmen wenn ihr das meint. Ach keine Ahnung... jeder angler bringt mich durcheinander. Der eine sagt stahl! Der andere fc! Beide haben vor und Nachteile und ich möchte nicht weiter auf das thema eingehen ich nehm jetzt einfach stahl. Ich bitte euch trotzdem mir weiter zu helfen... es deprimiert einem einfach total stunden auf dem boot zu angeln und nicht mal nen zupfer zu haben




Gute drei jahre hat es bei mir gedauert,  bis ich meinen  ersten Guten Zander hatte. Nicht aufgeben und vorallem mal neue Montagen probieren. Mit Boot bist du doch flexibel.  Such untiefen, Brücken Strömungen und Angel was das Zeug hält :vik:


----------



## Lionfish (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

Auch von mir mal ein paar persönliche Tipps aus eigener Erfahrung:

- wie schon anklang, das Gewässer "lesen" an dem du unterwegs bist. Wo ist es wahrscheinlich dass Fische stehen? Wo ist Bewuchs (unter und über Wasser), wo könnten Fische sich zur Nahrungsaufnahme aufhalten? Je nachdem wie ein Gewässer beschaffen ist, können bis zu vier Fünftel des Wasserkörpers so gut wie fischfrei sein. Das gilt insbesondere für sehr tiefgründige Seen und Flüsse.

- genau den Zielfisch studieren. Was für ein Bissverhalten ist typisch, welche Wasserzonen "bewohnen" sie, welche Montagen haben sich bewährt, an welche Nahrung ist der Zielfisch in dem Gewässer gewöhnt an dem du fischst? Und noch ein Tipp: wenn du mal einen endlich doch mal gefangenen Fisch entnimmst und die Gedärme ausnimmst, schmeiss nicht gleich alles weg, sondern mach aus dem Ausnehmen quasi eine Obduktion und eine Anatomie-Lehrstunde. Wie sieht der Darminhalt aus? Was hat der Fisch gefressen? Und wenn du mit der Art noch nicht so vertraut bist: schau ihn dir genau an... was sagen dir Körperbau, Maulform und -stellung, etc etc? All das kann hilfreich sein um zu verstehen, wie man so einen Fisch in Zukunft öfter an den Haken bekommen könnte.

- die "Locals" fragen. Wenn du an dem Gewässer zufällig andere Angler siehst, fang mit ihnen ein Gespräch an, schau dir ihr Gerät und ihre Montagen an, und frage sie wie (welche Technik, welcher Köder etc.) sie dort bislang Erfolg gehabt haben. Lass dir auch sagen welche Wetterlagen günstig sind und welche Tageszeiten. Sowas kann sich schon mal von Gewässer zu Gewässer leicht unterscheiden.

- und das allerwichtigste: GEDULD!! Geduld, Geduld, und nochmals Geduld. Wenn man natürlich andauernd mit ner leeren Kühlbox nachhause geht dann ist der Frust groß, aber das kann sich auch auswirken auf das Verhalten am Wasser und die Chancen noch weiter verringern. Holst du alle fünf Minuten die Schnur wieder ein und wirfst neu aus? Ziehst du bei jedem kleinen Test-Biss eines Fisches gleich die Rute an (damit vertreibst du z.B. "vorsichtige Beißer" wie Schleien sofort)? Wenn du nicht gerade in nem Forellenpuff angeln gehst mit völlig überbesetzten Teichen und völlig ausgehungerten Fischen, dann kann es besonders an größeren Seen schon mal ein zwei Stunden dauern bis überhaupt ein Fisch, zumindest ein maßiger mit Hunger auf Nahrung, an deinem Köder vorbeischwimmt.


Hoffe das hilft ein bisschen... und Kopf hoch, auch ein Angler-Meister ist noch nicht vom Himmel gefallen... |wavey:


*EDIT:* Schau dir mal bei Youtube ein paar Folgen von River Monsters mit Jeremy Wade an (läuft auch bei DMAX unter dem Titel "Flussmonster").  Da lernst du wirklich einiges brauchbares übers Angeln und die Vorbereitungen dazu


----------



## Luc2015 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*



Lionfish schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal ein paar persönliche Tipps aus eigener Erfahrung:
> 
> - wie schon anklang, das Gewässer "lesen" an dem du unterwegs bist. Wo ist es wahrscheinlich dass Fische stehen? Wo ist Bewuchs (unter und über Wasser), wo könnten Fische sich zur Nahrungsaufnahme aufhalten? Je nachdem wie ein Gewässer beschaffen ist, können bis zu vier Fünftel des Wasserkörpers so gut wie fischfrei sein. Das gilt insbesondere für sehr tiefgründige Seen und Flüsse.
> 
> ...



Danke! Finde ich richtig nett von dir, dass du mir so viele Tipps weitergegeben hast und dir Zeit genommen hast


----------



## thorbs1887 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen den ersten richtig guten Tag an meinem gewässer gehabt seit zwei Jahren ! 2 hecht und ein schöner Rapfen plus mehrere Bisse.
Die Geduld zahlt sich wirklich aus.
Jedes Mal wieder mit dem Boot raus, zu jedem Wetter in Tages Zeit, Stunden aufs Wasser gestarrt und eines Tages lohnt es sich und es läuft weiter.
Ich hab mir angewöhnt ein Fangtagebuch zu führen, es hilft Dir auf jeden Fall weiter.
Sitze heute bei dem schönen Wetter mit meiner Frau aufm Wasser und ich hab eine super Stelle gefunden, barschen treiben die Brut an die Oberfläche, schönes Schauspiel 
Einfach am Ball bleiben !!


----------



## vermesser (4. August 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

Wenn es Räuber sein soll, lies dich mal hier durch, ist zwar fürs Ufer geschrieben, gilt aber weitgehend auch fürs Boot, ist sogar deutlich einfacher mit: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/techniklos-raubfisch-finden-und-fangen.html


----------



## thanatos (4. August 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

gewöhne dich drann ,das es Tage gibt an denen man zehn Hechte fangen 
kann und dann hundert Tage an denen man glaubt in dem Tümpel gibt es keine mehr.da hilft alles suchen und tricksen nix so isse eben.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

Was zum lesen.

http://lahnfischer.blogspot.de/2007/10/raubfisch-und-spinnangeln-die-kleine.html

http://www.angeln-shop.de/angelschnur/raubfischvorfach-bestseller/flexonit-7x7-stahlvorfach.html

Und preiswert ist es auch.


----------



## ZanderPassion (4. August 2015)

*AW: Nach ca. 10 mal angeln noch immer keinen Erfolg*

Bitte bitte bitte nutze ein Stahlvorfach! 
Sei so gut und tu den Fischen und damit allen anderen Anglern den Gefallen, denn schließlich repräsentierst du als Jungangler unsere Zukunft. Also sei ein Vorbild für deine Kumpels und kauf dir ein Stahlvorfach für die Hechtangelei...

So, genug gepredigt! 
Ich hatte auch eine lange Schneiderphase doch auch die längste geht mal vorüber. 
Was mir geholfen hat war:
-Erstmal weg vom Spinnangeln und ganz klassisch mit der Pose und Naturködern angeln. 
-Auch mal mit der Grundrute angeln um so die Bodenstruktur des Gewässer kennenzulernen und zusammen mit der Posenmontage versch. Gewässertiefen abzugrasen
-Falls du andere Angler siehst, nicht schüchtern sein und einfach mal nachfragen was für Erfahrungen die so gemacht haben an dem Gewässer

Und das aller wichtigste: Nicht aufgeben![/COLOR]
Grüße


----------

